# Microsoft Office 2007 keeps freezing



## KoumoriDesu (Dec 11, 2007)

Whenever I try to open a file, or even click something simple, like to add a footer, I get the message at the bottom left that a virus scan is running. I've already disabled "Microsoft Exchange Realtime protection" but the problem persists. Help would be appriciated!


----------



## truthinevidence (Jun 29, 2008)

:4-dontknoI am experiencing the same thing, particularly with Word and Excel. Both applications are *very slow to respond* when clicking on anything. For example, when clicking on the list to change the font, page margins, etc.

When clicking once, there is no response for probably fifteen or twenty seconds. If I click a second time, the screen glazes over and the title bar will show "*(Not responding)*".

All necessary updates, patches, etc. _have been installed_ as soon as I receive notice of them.

So where's the solution to this problem, Microsoft:question:


----------



## Dubz (Mar 5, 2008)

Is this a new issue or has it always been slow on your machine? What steps have you already taken, like reinstalling, doing detect/repair...?


----------



## toxict3arz (Oct 12, 2004)

anyone find the answer to this problem?


----------

